# 78 Gallon Oophaga granulifera Display



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

It has been a while since I've shared any builds here. After parting with the species I had kept previously to make a cross-country move in 2019, and then moving back in 2020, I had been missing keeping frogs - hearing their calls, general maintenance, etc. - and wanted to set something up again.

I acquired two young _Oophaga granulifera _'Golfito' in November of 2020. Since then, they've been in a temporary 20 gal. aquarium, set up very minimalistic with _Philodendron verrucosum_, _Peperomia serpens_, a few artificial rocks, some wood, and ample leaf litter. I quite like the minimalistic approach and tried to include elements of that style with this larger, permanent build for them.

Over the years, I've gravitated towards biotopes - a kind of niche within vivarium construction with the idea being to create something more naturalistic, representing what one might encounter in the inhabitant's native range in terms of plant species, hardscape, etc. I’ve never visited Costa Rica, so the best I can do is go off of habitat photos found on the internet and use resources like GBIF to research and map out species occurrences. Resources describe this species as being associated with riparian areas in lowland forest, found along rocky stream banks/beds, and most of the in-situ images I've found would confirm this, so I’ve tried to recreate that to some degree with a number of artificial rocks and low-lying wood features.

The display is a homemade, front-opening tank that measures 39” x 21” x 22”, making it roughly 78 gallons in volume. Lights are a mix of color temperature Bridgelux LEDs (some with optics, most without) mounted to MakersLED Slim Heatsinks. These LEDs are new to me, so I’m not sure what to expect with them, however they seem similar to the CREE chips I’ve used/have been using with my cylinders, and all have done well in terms of plant growth. One of the main reasons for choosing these particular LEDs was for their high color rendering index rating (98 CRI). Since installing them, I've noticed that the color of the frogs seem much more vibrant than they did under the T5HO lighting they were under previously. The mix of optics/no optics also creates much more dynamic lighting that I've really been enjoying.

Current plant list includes:

_Anthurium pentaphyllum_ var. _bombacifolium
Chamaedorea pumila
Dicranopygium _cf_. harlingii_ (tiny seedlings)
_Kohleria tubiflora
Peperomia serpens _(tiny seedlings)
_Selaginella_ sp.

I’ve started with smaller cuttings/plants to give things a chance to grow in more naturally, rather than to force the display to appear grown-in from the beginning. Lately, I’ve taken a disliking to the approach of incorporating a tiring list of random species (which seems to be quite common now in other’s builds), opting instead for fewer species and planting duplicates of each; I think the overall aesthetic appears more natural this way, placing emphasis not on a plant collection but on context within the display as a whole. It’s always a challenge to restrain myself when it comes to planting, but it’s likely a few other species will end up finding their way into this display over the coming weeks and months. While the hardscape does appear more on the technical side, I’m hoping the planting will remain more on the minimalistic side of things.

A few other details include this handmade stainless steel fan enclosure. Made from 20ga. stainless sheet and some modified hardware, it's meant to be rebuildable, should the fan unit ever die.





























And lots of artificial rocks!




















Tank shots:


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

That's a gorgeous tank. Thank you for sharing. 

I love the rocks and wood setup.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Bunsincunsin said:


> ...
> 
> Lights are a mix of color temperature Bridgelux LEDs (some with optics, most without) mounted to MakersLED Slim Heatsinks. These LEDs are new to me, so I’m not sure what to expect with them, however they seem similar to the CREE chips I’ve used/have been using with my cylinders, and all have done well in terms of plant growth. *One of the main reasons for choosing these particular LEDs was for their high color rendering index rating (98 CRI).* Since installing them, I've noticed that the color of the frogs seem much more vibrant than they did under the T5HO lighting they were under previously. The mix of optics/no optics also creates much more dynamic lighting that I've really been enjoying.


Details?

I've been looking at vivarium lights and have been underwhelmed by what is available. You would think that one of the major manufacturers in the industry had clued in to the availability of high CRI LEDs by now.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Looks amazing


----------



## Lucano (Aug 21, 2017)

I agree with everything you said. I really like it


----------



## Pepepepe (Aug 30, 2020)

Nice tank only a couple of things I would add, more leaf litter and a couple bromeliads as they hide in there axils and rear their tads in them but guess you already know this as I can tell you have been in the hobby for quite a while hahaha.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks great! Do you find the frogs out and about much in there?


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

A beautiful tank for gorgeous frogs. Thanks for sharing
-Oscar


----------



## brigltjc (Jul 12, 2021)

Bravo! Beautiful naturalistic setup.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

fredk said:


> Details?
> 
> I've been looking at vivarium lights and have been underwhelmed by what is available. You would think that one of the major manufacturers in the industry had clued in to the availability of high CRI LEDs by now.


They are 18V Bridgelux V6 Thrive COB LEDs - 6ea in 6500K and 2ea in 2700K, 4000K and 5000K color temperatures, with three of the chips located just left of tank center mated to 10° optics. The LEDs create some very nice contrast within the display, and of course appear to render colors quite well. They are quite similar to the CREE XM-L2 chips I've been using in my other lights, but I think they are better rated in terms of lumen output and color rendering for about the same cost.

I haven't looked at pre-made lights in years, so I'm not current with what's available, but I would be surprised if there weren't fixtures with high CRI offerings on the market.




Chris S said:


> Looks great! Do you find the frogs out and about much in there?


They are most active earlier in the morning, just after the lights ramp up, and then again later in the afternoon/evening. They've only been in the tank a few days, but have been actively exploring more than I was expecting. I've been trying to keep the lights low, as that seems to encourage more activity. Any time spent not foraging/exploring is often spent roosting on foliage. They seem to be very intelligent frogs with much more character than species I've previously kept - more bold, of course, but also more aware of their surroundings. It was surprisingly easy to move them from their temporary enclosure to the new tank - they both walked right into my hand without much coaxing.


----------



## fredk (Oct 25, 2021)

Bunsincunsin said:


> They are 18V Bridgelux V6 Thrive COB LEDs - 6ea in 6500K and 2ea in 2700K, 4000K and 5000K color temperatures, with three of the chips located just left of tank center mated to 10° optics. The LEDs create some very nice contrast within the display, and of course appear to render colors quite well. They are quite similar to the CREE XM-L2 chips I've been using in my other lights, but I think they are better rated in terms of lumen output and color rendering for about the same cost.
> 
> I haven't looked at pre-made lights in years, so I'm not current with what's available, but I would be surprised if there weren't fixtures with high CRI offerings on the market.


Thanks. I had found some Thrive V3 strips at Digikey Canada, but did not find the v6 cobs. Digikey does have those as well. The spectral distribution looks really good! Much better than the V3 strips.

What are you using for a driver/psu? It's been a while since I had to figure this stuff out.

As for pre made, OK, Zoomed is using a 65K diode for its Reptile light and maybe its high CRI, but $90 CAD for a whole 5 watts??? Other units I've looked at seem to run a combination of some white led plus 450 nm blue and 650 nm red. That won't get you particularly accurate colours.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Bunsincunsin said:


> It has been a while since I've shared any builds here. After parting with the species I had kept previously to make a cross-country move in 2019, and then moving back in 2020, I had been missing keeping frogs - hearing their calls, general maintenance, etc. - and wanted to set something up again.
> 
> I acquired two young _Oophaga granulifera _'Golfito' in November of 2020. Since then, they've been in a temporary 20 gal. aquarium, set up very minimalistic with _Philodendron verrucosum_, _Peperomia serpens_, a few artificial rocks, some wood, and ample leaf litter. I quite like the minimalistic approach and tried to include elements of that style with this larger, permanent build for them.
> 
> ...


Did you make those rocks or did ye buy em? Whatever the answer I want some! they look great!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

IshouldBEinSchool said:


> Did you make those rocks or did ye buy em? Whatever the answer I want some! they look great!


Made them. I have some extras left over if you want a set - just shoot me a message.


----------



## Dr. Manhattan (Oct 28, 2016)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Made them. I have some extras left over if you want a set - just shoot me a message.


Rocks look really good, as does the enclosure. Curious to know you method for making them. I've made some rocks and backgrounds myself but I'm always looking for a better way.


----------



## Drewbacca (Apr 5, 2014)

Great build! I've found them to be a bit more terrestrial as well. Nice faux rocks 💪🏽


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

_Kohleria tubiflora_ flowering. This one had several buds starting when I received it, which were promptly pinched off when repotting. A week or so after transplanting, it begun to produce several more and I had debated whether to pinch these off, too, in order to let the plant establish more. They add a nice flash of color the display, I guess.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

_Selaginella_ _sp._ is growing in nicely:











And, one of the frogs:


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## ThumbnailBoi (4 mo ago)

Congratulations on the tad! Btw what substrate are you using in the viv?


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I really love how you layered your cork background to give it ridges. Those are some of the most convincing DIY fake rocks I've ever seen, too. Absolutely excellent job on everything here! 

How is that Chamaedorea palm doing in there? I'm curious about how big that will get. What about the Dicranopyhium seedlings? How have they fared?


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

ThumbnailBoi said:


> what substrate are you using in the viv?


It's a mix of things - predominantly Fluval Stratum and Turface.




Woodswalker said:


> How is that Chamaedorea palm doing in there? I'm curious about how big that will get. What about the Dicranopyhium seedlings? How have they fared?


The _Chamaedorea pumila_ has been doing great. It has flowered several times and regularly sends out new leaves (though, slowly). I'm sure it will outgrow the display soon. I had to move one of the spotlight optics as it was really doing a number on one of its leaves. The _Dicranopygium _cf_. harlingii_ seedlings are doing well and growing nicely (also slowly). They keep getting brown leaf tips, so I recently dialed the lighting way back to see if that helps a bit, but it would probably also help if I watered more frequently.

Planning on sharing a one-year update of the display soon.


----------



## ThumbnailBoi (4 mo ago)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Planning on sharing a one-year update of the display soon.


Yes please


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Yes please!!

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## Y0urbestfriend (Jan 31, 2014)

Also please share how you made those rocks, very convincing

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## ThumbnailBoi (4 mo ago)

I agree! An update on this would be awesome!


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Here are some updated photos of the display at a little over one year in age. Did a light trimming and added some new leaf litter. Slowly trying to fill out the back wall with moss and _Monstera dubia_. Frog photo is of the male (1.2 trio in this tank now) and the first offspring found a few weeks back.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Here's a quick full-tank-shot comparison:

October 2021


December 2022


----------



## jibby (Dec 17, 2020)

Such a wonderful build! I’ve recently really been enjoying a Chamaedorea in one of my tanks as well. They may easily outgrow our small terrariums but they’re fun while young.

The rock work really stands out to me here. I think stones are so underutilized in terrarium hardscape. Any tips on how to create your faux rocks?


----------

